# Please read this article



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I friend of mine posted this on FB. It is shocking, but valuable information.

A Killer In Your Fridge ~ Sweet Poison…A MUST READ | Rhonda Gessner


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I never in my life understand how people put those chemical crap sugar substitutes in their bodies. Never drank a diet soda in my life. Once was given the wrong soda and almost puked. Wretched. Now I don't even know how people drink sodas with all that sugar in it. As for sugar and salt, everything in moderation. I have a little occasionally but know that neither is good in great volume. I drink water and seltzer, period.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I believe every word of that article! ! As a matter of fact that person could of been me. I thought that I had lupus or MS. I don't like water , so I would drink flavored carbonated water all day, and even wake up through the night and drink it. It got so I had difficulty walking and holding the babies. All of my joints were swollen and hurt. When I woke in the morning my jaw was locked and I couldn't open my mouth. My daughter gave me info about aspartame . I quit drinking and eating everything that had it in it. For two weeks I felt the same, no change. Finally and gradually I wasn't hurting so much, and in 4 months I was back to normal. It came on gradually and kept getting worse. Being a gardner, clean-a-Holic and carrying babies around, I thought this is it!! I can't do any if these things anymore. 

Finally when I felt 100% I got Violet and Laurel. I haven't had any problems since !! I hate that stuff!!!! I know a lot of people and even Dr.'s don't believe it, but I sure do!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Does everybody already know this? Fortunately, I have never consumed artificial sweeter after the first time I tasted it...as a kid. 

It makes me furious when companies advertise and promote their poisons as "good for you."


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I sent it on to my sister. She has lupus and drinks a lot of diet soda.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Really interesting article. Thanks for posting it. I don't drink diet soda at all, but I know a lot of people who do. I will certainly share this article with them.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, I have been aware of this for years. The problem is most people who consume this crap turn a deaf ear when you try to talk to them about it.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I saw this on facebook too and shared it.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so angry at the amount our food source has been "poisoned" over the last couple of decades. After having health problems including weight gain. I have totally cleaned up my diet as much as I can. No processed foods, no grains, focus on clean meat, veg, fruits and good fats. It is more work but I am soooo much better now. I, like Sue never bought into the diet soda stuff. I love sparkling perrier or san pell and a squeeze of lemon juice though. Have way more energy and am now skinny to boot.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I used to work in Beveryhills and I used to do a Doctors hair who was researching this at the time and to this day I remember her telling me that she wld rather have her kids smoke pot before they used artificial sweeteners because we just don't know the long term effects. I remember this like it was yesterday, only because I for one drink diet coke from the time I wake up till the time I go to bed...I wish I could stop but I can't...


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

About 10 years ago, I was a heavy Diet Coke drinker. I don't like coffee, so I was using it as my caffeine. One day a coworker was telling a group of us that their friend, who does autopsies, can tell if someone is a diet soda drinker the minute he sees their brain. Aspartame crosses the blood brain barrier and causes mushiness and holes in the brain! I went right out and got the book, Sweet Poison, SweetPoison by Dr. Janet Starr Hull. After reading it, I went off of all diet soda cold turkey and have never had another one. I read labels very carefully and avoid anything with aspartame. About two months after quitting Diet Coke, I was able to go off of all my asthma medicine and have never had asthma again! It's scary to think of all those people out there still drinking this poison.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

*Hmm...*

I agree with everyone here that drinking diet soda (or any soda) is definitely bad for one's health. I do not drink diet soda ever (haven't for over thirty years) and very very rarely drink a regular soda. 

That said, as a person diagnosed with multiple sclerosis twelve years ago (and thankfully doing very very well health wise), I was curious about the credibility of correlating drinking diet soda with manifesting symptoms indicative of multiple sclerosis (and one rapidly recovering once when ceases drinking it) since I have read SO MANY erroneous snake oil things about multiple sclerosis through the years. 

I checked with SNOPES. Please do. It clarifies how this is just another twisted internet hoax and how it has been repeatedly disproved.

The nature of multiple sclerosis is typically relapsing and remitting--meaning that the disease will affect one in some way and then over a matter of time some or perhaps all of that symptom may or may not recover (vision may come back, impaired motor function may improve or go back to normal, etc.)

It makes it easy to falsely attribute "X Y or Z" as the cause for the remission with multiple sclerosis. 

Eating as healthy as one can and exercising and doing all the healthy things are important for all of us (including those like me who have multiple sclerosis), but it is a big leap (and a leap that has been proven to be medically false) to correlate drinking diet soda with manifesting multiple sclerosis (or multiple sclerosis like symptoms). 

Would be nice if something so simple could erase multiple sclerosis.

Anywho...just my two cents.

Linda


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> I used to work in Beveryhills and I used to do a Doctors hair who was researching this at the time and to this day I remember her telling me that she wld rather have her kids smoke pot before they used artificial sweeteners because we just don't know the long term effects. I remember this like it was yesterday, only because I for one drink diet coke from the time I wake up till the time I go to bed...I wish I could stop but I can't...


Could you just drink regular coke? I know how hard it is to quit a bad habit. The article says that the artificial sweetener still raises your blood sugar and causes weight gain.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LovelyLily said:


> I agree with everyone here that drinking diet soda (or any soda) is definitely bad for one's health. I do not drink diet soda ever (haven't for over thirty years) and very very rarely drink a regular soda.
> 
> That said, as a person diagnosed with multiple sclerosis twelve years ago (and thankfully doing very very well health wise), I was curious about the credibility of correlating drinking diet soda with manifesting symptoms indicative of multiple sclerosis (and one rapidly recovering once when ceases drinking it) since I have read SO MANY erroneous snake oil things about multiple sclerosis through the years.
> 
> ...


I understand that it does not cause MS, only that aspertane poisoning is often misdiagnosed as MS.

I'm going off to check snopes now. I can't see how ingesting chemicals could not harm you in some way.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Could you just drink regular coke? I know how hard it is to quit a bad habit. The article says that the artificial sweetener still raises your blood sugar and causes weight gain.


I have tried...reg coke is so sweet, I like the bitterness. On a more positive note...I'm buying two 8 packs for the week instead of the usual case, switched to iced coffee till noon instead of the 3-4 diet cokes I used to drink in the mornings.
Something I have been struggling with for a long time...probably since that Doctor said that to me...it's a terrible addiction and not one I'm proud of!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I read what Snopes said about the subject. That is a very misleading report. I denies that aspartame "has been proved responsible for and epidemic of cancer, brain tumors and multiple sclerosis." 

That is not what the article said at all. Plus there was some very fancy skirting around by the author of the Snopes report. Let us not forget that our friends :yucky: at Monsanto held the patent until recently. Monsanto does what ever they please to make money...no matter who they hurt, and nobody can stop them.
 
​


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't drink or eat anything with artificial sweetners. I prefer to drink water. 

Okay, I used to love the old fashioned glass bottles of Coke as a Christmas treat. When Coke used real sugar (and, with more sugar then canned Coke). However, even that has changed. Real sugar for most, is not bad for you, if it is used in moderation. Corn syrup is is very, very bad for us. (thank you, Monsanto ... I am now allergic to anything corn related) Believe it or not, I still have a few bottles of the original recipe coke in our fridge ... it's been in there for several years! It was always my Christmas soft drink treat. A fine aged Coke! LOL

I was never a soft drink lover. I would have ginger ale if my tummy was upset ... but, I don't even see ginger labled anymore as an ingredient!

I prefer drinking water ... but, I don't like or trust well water ... unless the ground underneath is throughly and freguently tested. I am inclined to think that since both my sister and I were diagnosed with MS ... that maybe the well water we grew up, with was not as safe as the town tap water. Who knows.

As for artificial sweetners ... for years the Multiple Sclerosis Society has strongly advised MS patients to avoid them.

The truth is there is a lot of crap out there in the market ... and, so much deceiving advertising. Just pick up a jar of regular Jif peanut butter and read the ingredients on the label. Then read the label on the "low fat" Jif. It's the low fat Jif that has all the crap in it ... not the orginal. Oh, and "natural flavors" can mean anything "natural".

One even has to be careful with foods labeled organic and kosher ... because often they are not 100% organic or kosher. 

And, MONSANTO ... it's better that I keep my mouth shut with what I really think.

Oh, Sylvia ... now you got me started. 

How about microwaves? I still think they are a main cause of cancer ... but, who cares or has done research about it. It's more convenient to pop stuff in the microwave. Personally, I hate the taste of microwaved foods.

And, now I learned while watching the Veria health channel ... that electric stoves break down the nutirients in our foods. What next?

Sylvia ... it's all your fault for getting me started on all of this. The world is a mess. But, you know what? There is still hope.

Now, please put out your cigarette. They are not healthy either. I love you, Sylvia.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I don't drink or eat anything with artificial sweetners. I prefer to drink water.
> 
> Okay, I used to love the old fashioned glass bottles of Coke as a Christmas treat. When Coke used real sugar (and, with more sugar then canned Coke). However, even that has changed. Real sugar for most, is not bad for you, if it is used in moderation. Corn syrup is is very, very bad for us. (thank you, Monsanto ... I am now allergic to anything corn related) Believe it or not, I still have a few bottles of the original recipe coke in our fridge ... it's been in there for several years! It was always my Christmas soft drink treat. A fine aged Coke! LOL
> 
> ...



Ha ha. You know I think there was a time when there were certain claims made that cigarettes had health benefits. But don't worry, I smoke the all natural, no additives kind. :innocent:

Speaking of electric stoves....I can't turn my stupid "self cleaning" oven on higher than 425 degrees, because the fumes will kill my birds. If it will kill birds, what will it do to us. Jeese , Monsanto probably invented the toxic coating on self-cleaning ovens too.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I am SO glad this is starting to get some mainstream press. I was a huge diet cola drinker. Probably at least 32+ oz. a day (and probably leaning towards the "+"). Or more. I was waking up several times every night with killer leg cramps. I was told to take magnesium and calcium supplements, which helped a little. But it wasn't until my daughter talked me into quitting diet cola that the cramps went completely away. I still will get them on occasion, and I also treat myself to a diet cola on occasion when I am out to eat, but I never buy it for the house. I do have no more than 16 oz. of splenda or stevia sweetened soda once a day, and that seems to be OK--although I'm sure I would also be much better off without that either. I was just amazed at how quitting aspartame made such an immediate difference...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

BTW It wasn't Monsanto it was their buddy DuPont that invented teflon, the toxic coating.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have heard diet pop with ASPARTAME, in it has caused brain tumors, I only drink water, I use to drink pop but stopped it years ago, I DO CHEW EXTRA GUM, JUST CHECKED IT HAS ASPARTAME IN IT:w00t:, not going to be chewing it anymore:blush: thanks for the info


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tons of things have artificial sweetners in them. I have used a ton of these products, especially diet soda. For a long time (talking years here) diet soda was my water. I was trying to lose weight and it didn't add any calories. I did lose weight, I lost a lot of it too thanks to artificial sweetner and it does help a lot of people in that aspect. I don't care what you say, it does.

That said. I think it's horrible! My blood sugar is terrible when I drink things or eat things with artificial sweetners in it! It constantly plummets and I start trembling and sweating and if it goes on for too long I will go out of my mind half hysterical. My mother is diabetic so I know I have to watch it. It was getting worse as I got older.

I have FINNALY won the battle against diet soda. I drink water. I started by drinking sparkling flavored water and from there just went to water. Now when I drink a diet soda it tastes like chemicals to me, its really unpleasant.

I am not going to lie and tell you that I'm a health food freak. I eat bad things, in moderation, I love sweets, I still have an occasional soda but it's not diet. 

The artificial sweetner is bad for you, and such a hard habit to break. It took me years!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Posting this to be balanced. I actually don't think we need to consume the amount of sugary or sugar subsitute substances that we do. I think wholesome actual food the way it came from nature is clearly the best. So, I am not necessarily advocating for Aspartame or other sweeteners. But there are two sides to every story.

snopes.com: Aspartame -- Sweet Poison?


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is scary, I've known about this for years as my cousin believes the same had happened to her. I hate the taste of artificial sweeteners so I never drink diet, it's scary to know how many people do though.


----------

